# Here is some of my red babies!!



## VARNYARD (Oct 19, 2007)

Here is some of my red babies!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 12, 2007)

awesome...are the first three pictures the same hatchling? Cause I really like the second pic if they aren't.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 20, 2008)

OMG, I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Mar 20, 2008)

Very nice!

im counting down the days for my red tegu!!!


----------



## DZLife (Mar 20, 2008)

I keep on having to start my counting over because I have no idea when my 'gu will be coming. -.-


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 20, 2008)

These are all pictures of reds right out of the egg, they are not even one day old in the pictures.


----------



## ColdThirst (Mar 20, 2008)

Their so tiny, but at the same time big form coming straight out of the egg.


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 20, 2008)

ColdThirst said:


> Their so tiny, but at the same time big form coming straight out of the egg.



Yeah, you just cant believe all that lizard came out from such a little egg! These kind of pics are the ones you never get bored of watching! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike (Mar 20, 2008)

They're gorgeous, now I want a red too.


----------



## angelrose (Mar 20, 2008)

the reds look so exotic  I am moving everybody around. do you still have reds available


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 20, 2008)

I have a few spots open on the reds, but only a few.


----------



## ZEKE (Mar 21, 2008)

woah nice!! i wish i could get one  right now i would be happy with any kind of tegu accept a blue. i dont like blues.


maybe in a few years


----------

